

Node Camp Live Stream - sh1mmer
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/node-js-camp

======
sh1mmer
Schedule of sessions is here: <http://camp.nodejs.org/agenda.html>

------
gcr
Timezone?

Seriously now, it's just silly to include times like these and have no
timezone. I assume they're in San Fransisco time?

------
amjith
Thank you for the link. I'm watching it now, thanks to you.

